
The Sandra Bullock Trade - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/30/opinion/30brooks.html
======
lucyfor
> The United States is much richer than it was 50 years ago, but this has
> produced no measurable increase in overall happiness.

Tell that to the < 1% who hold the majority of wealth in the US.

~~~
alanthonyc
_"Most people vastly overestimate the extent to which more money would improve
our lives."_

I think you missed this part of the article.

